# ics upgrade



## eldarsize (Dec 14, 2011)

hi,
I have samsung galaxy tab 7,gt-p1000 3G version.
in that moment my android version is 2.2, I am considering the option to upgrade the android to ICS .
is that safe?
my GPS,3G will not get errors?
if this update does have few bugs I want to know all about them before I decide to upgrade.
thank you guys..


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've been using it for a long time, from CM9 thru the CM10 nightlies and love it. I don't have and issues with it.


----------

